# The Netflix Canada thread - Post reviews of movies you've seen



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I really like my Netflix Canada subscription for $8 on my Apple TV. I'm finding lots of good content and plenty of hidden gems that I probably wouldn't have normally watched. Thought I'd create this thread to share good movies you've seen. 

Try not to give any real spoilers on the films. When your done reviewing a film, give it a number out of 10. 

I'll begin:

Watched this movie the other week:

*Lord of War. *










I really liked the film! I'm not normally a Nicolas Cage fan, but I really enjoyed his character. 

Nicolas Cage plays character who you watch evolve into a super powerful arms dealer who eventually ends up providing fire-arms to many of the world's despots. There's some really good scenes in the film as he starts as a lowly dealer selling guns, to these enormous deals with a line of tanks or by selling used AK47's by the pound. 

Movie has a good ending twist as well. 

I'll give it a 7.5 / 10.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Movie has a good ending twist as well.


And one of the best opening sequences I've seen in awhile


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Question: What is the significance of reviewing a movie specifically from Netfilix? Is this version any different from, say, the theatre, or DVD, or torrented version? A movie review is a movie review is a movie review, irrespective of whether the movie itself has been served up by your local cinema or a DVD or your favourite pirate download website.

I can understand it if you wanted to review the QoS (Quality of Service) of NettFilx, but to review the movie itself - I think this is a redundant thread Mr. Mayor. This is as though you are reviewing the NetFlix release of this movie vis-a-vis the BlockBuster release of this movie or the iTunes release of this movie and trying to find out which the best is.

Cheers


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

tilt said:


> Question: What is the significance of reviewing a movie specifically from Netfilix? Is this version any different from, say, the theatre, or DVD, or torrented version? A movie review is a movie review is a movie review, irrespective of whether the movie itself has been served up by your local cinema or a DVD or your favourite pirate download website.
> 
> I can understand it if you wanted to review the QoS (Quality of Service) of NettFilx, but to review the movie itself - I think this is a redundant thread Mr. Mayor. This is as though you are reviewing the NetFlix release of this movie vis-a-vis the BlockBuster release of this movie or the iTunes release of this movie and trying to find out which the best is.
> 
> Cheers


It's no secret Netflix Canada currently has limited content. I wanted a move review thread that had movies that are specifically available on Netflix. There's lots of hidden gems on there. This thread is to help discover those gems.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

ehMax said:


> It's no secret Netflix Canada currently has limited content. I wanted a move review thread that had movies that are specifically available on Netflix. There's lots of hidden gems on there. This thread is to help discover those gems.


Discover gems or give warning. It is slim pickings right now - particularly in the horror category. Stay away from 'Zombie Honeymoon', 'Zombie Diaries', 'Flight of Living Dead' and 'Dorm of the Dead'. Ugh. I re-visited 'Lifeforce' the other day, and was disappointed. Forgot how boring the middle bit is - the opening holds so much potential - and Mathilda May - wow. I would like to check out Human Centipede, but the film's cover graphic disturbs me, and I do not want to see it in my recently viewed items.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

*Dune*

I've been watching whole series of T.V. shows on Netflix,
So, I don't have much to say about movies, I've already seen most of them.

I did however rewatch "Dune", I love that movie. I gave it 5 stars

Dune
1984 NR 136 minutes
In the year 10,191, the world is at war for control of the desert planet Dune -- the only place where the time-travel substance Spice can be found. But when one leader gives up control, it's only so he can stage a coup with some unsavory characters. Frank Herbert's popular sci-fi novel gets mesmerizing treatment from director David Lynch, who casts Kyle MacLachlan as protagonist Paul Altreidis and rock musician Sting as the villainous Feyd.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ratings... ratings... I want ratings! 

And images of movie posters etc...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*El Mariachi*

*El Mariachi* the first of the Robert Rodriguez trilogy of Mexican crime romps. This one, the first, is campy, violent and gritty with so-so acting, but a fun film. It was reported that he made the film on a budget of only $7,000 in 1992. I enjoyed the often unpredictable plot and would give it 3.5 of five stars.

The series picks up admirable as the trilogy unfolds with Antonia Bandaris in the title role of *Desperado* in 1995 with Quentin Tarintino and the final installment *Once Upon A Time In Mexico* in 2003 with a great cast to support Bandaris like Willem DaFoe, Cheech Martin, Johnny Depp and Mickey Rourke to name a few.

Only *El Miriachi* is available on Netflix, but the other two are often 99 cent rentals on iTunes or a $4.99 purchase.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> *El Mariachi* the first of the Robert Rodriguez trilogy of Mexican crime romps. This one, the first, is campy, violent and gritty with so-so acting, but a fun film. It was reported that he made the film on a budget of only $7,000 in 1992. I enjoyed the often unpredictable plot and would give it 3.5 of five stars.
> 
> The series picks up admirable as the trilogy unfolds with Antonia Bandaris in the title role of *Desperado* in 1995 with Quentin Tarintino and the final installment *Once Upon A Time In Mexico* in 2003 with a great cast to support Bandaris like Willem DaFoe, Cheech Martin, Johnny Depp and Mickey Rourke to name a few.
> 
> Only *El Miriachi* is available on Netflix, but the other two are often 99 cent rentals on iTunes or a $4.99 purchase.


That's what I'm talking about!  :clap: 

I'll give it a watch tonight. 

A funny phenomenon I've noticed with Netflix movies, (and all movies I guess):

If I go into a film with low expectations, I'm very often pleasantly surprised. 

If I go into a film with really high expectations, I'm very often disappointed. 

I've found often with Netflix films, I haven't heard of the film, didn't seem really popular, so I go into the film with low expectations, but I can't believe how many films I've watched that I really enjoyed. Lord of War, the film I mentioned earlier was one of the first one. 

I've started watching all these "B" and "C" level films on Netflix, and I can't believe how many I'm enjoying. 

At work, I have several co-workers who have Netflix, and we'll often share good flicks or show's we've seen, and really... there's tons of good content there. That's the idea of this thread, to find out those movies and shows that are decent and worth a watch. 

Thanks again SINC, I'll check this one out tonight. 

Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*The World's Fastest Indian*










If you have Netflix, I think you have to watch this film. (Although, some might find it a little slow, if you like stories and good character movies, you'll love this)

Have liked a lot of Anthony Hopkin's performances and really liked this one. Based on a true story about a quirky, eccentric fella from New Zealand who modifies an old motorcycle called an "Indian" to be a racing bike. Story shows his adventure to the US to the Bonneville sand flats in Utah. He's an old chap like a fish out of water in the US. 

I REALLY liked this film. I give it 8.5/10.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Donnie Brasco*










I really love the whole "Mobster" genre. (If you don't, this movie isn't for you). Some of my favourite films are the Godfather, and Goodfellas, and my favourite show of all time is The Sopranos. 

This film is now right up there. In fact, if you've watched The Sopranos, you'll recognize about 6 of the cast members, except they look quite a bit younger. 

Johnny Depp plays an FBI agent who has infiltrated the mob and becomes "Donnie Brasco". He gets really involved, starts getting promoted in the ranks, and soon starts identifying himself more with his mob life than his "real" life. Al Pacino's character grooms Donnie as his protege. Things turn really interesting. 

Another gem on Netflix, I give it 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Very well, ratings:

Zombie Honeymoon - 0

Zombie Diaries - 0

Flight of Living Dead - 0

Dorm of the Dead - 0

Lifeforce - 5

Trust me. This advice is as warranted and useful as a commendation for some hidden gem - steer clear.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chasMac said:


> Very well, ratings:
> 
> Zombie Honeymoon - 0
> 
> ...




I'm not a fan of the horror genre much. For poops and giggles I watched "Saw". I hope that wasn't an example of a good horror. 

I do like Thrillers though. I've found a few good ones on Netflix. Will post later.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

As for the good stuff, the SNL selection is quite good - good in that I'd probably never pay money to rent it, but would enjoy watching it: and there it is: free (in a manner of speaking). There is also the added bonus that all the music acts are excised - though I suppose this is moot given the wonder of fast-forward. 

Farley - 7.5

Season 35 - 7

Season 34 - 6.5

Commercial Parodies - 8


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chasMac said:


> As for the good stuff, the SNL selection is quite good - good in that I'd probably never pay money to rent it, but would enjoy watching it: and there it is: free (in a manner of speaking). There is also the added bonus that all the music acts are excised - though I suppose this is moot given the wonder of fast-forward.
> 
> Farley - 7.5
> 
> ...


Ha ha... I just watched the Farley one last night. (I think I fell asleep around the time he was dancing for the Chipendale's audition with Patrick Swazy. :lmao: Just cause I was tired)

I was actually disappointed that the musical acts weren't included. It's one of my favourite parts of watching SNL. Funny, I've watched SNL for years and years, and only in the past couple of years, I've stopped watching. Just bored of the format. I'll still watch occasionally, but not weekly like I used to.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*fastest indian is great*



ehMax said:


> If you have Netflix, I think you have to watch this film. (Although, some might find it a little slow, if you like stories and good character movies, you'll love this)
> 
> Have liked a lot of Anthony Hopkin's performances and really liked this one. Based on a true story about a quirky, eccentric fella from New Zealand who modifies an old motorcycle called an "Indian" to be a racing bike. Story shows his adventure to the US to the Bonneville sand flats in Utah. He's an old chap like a fish out of water in the US.
> 
> I REALLY liked this film. I give it 8.5/10.


this is a great film. think i watched it a couple of times, although not on netflicks. lovely understated deadpan humour all the way through. good for a 9 from me...
i also thought the first, scruffy, cheap, el mariachi film was the best of the lot. wonderfully unpredictable...


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Primer. 2003.
Billed as Sci-fi but don't expect Star Wars. Very solid time/travel concept, I was thinking about Primer a lot while watching Inception. It's what Inception would be like without the CGI, budget, big names, and extraneous dialog/visuals to spell out the concepts to you. 
If you liked Moon, Solaris, 2001, you might give Primer a try. 72/81 on RT.
I gave it 4 Netflix stars, and I'll be watching it again sometime to wrap my head around the ending.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

ehMax said:


> It's no secret Netflix Canada currently has limited content. I wanted a move review thread that had movies that are specifically available on Netflix. There's lots of hidden gems on there. This thread is to help discover those gems.


Got it. Thanks Mr. Mayor.

Cheers


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Spun. 2002. 
I recall a discussion where this title came up as a good capture of what it is like to be in the head of a user/junkie. This film is all meth all the time. I liked the visual style, and it is very stylized. You'll want to take a shower and maybe vacuum the floors after it's over.
First time Swedish director. This is the best drug film Jean Pierre Jeunet never made.

36/74 on RT. Not surprised critics didn't like it. I gave it 4 Netflix stars.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For the record, El Mariachi on RT:


----------



## Maegan (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive watched "*The Losers*" many times and i realize that it is kinda an oldish movie but i think it one of the best action movies ive seen in a WHILE..... And i watch at-least one movie everyday !!! I LOVE THEM 










and who wouldnt want to watch a movie where Chris Evans is a total geek and sings "Don't Stop Believin"

If You like action movies this is a* MUST* see 
and well if you didnt like the movie id realy like to know *WHY*


----------



## Maegan (Jan 27, 2011)

ooops did not mean to post again...
ya i dont know how to delete them and im guessing its really easy to..


----------



## Maegan (Jan 27, 2011)

chasMac said:


> Very well, ratings:
> 
> Zombie Honeymoon - 0
> 
> ...



My favorite zombie movies are:

1. Dawn of the Dead

2. all of the Resident Evil Movies

3. I Am Legend

what do you think of these movies lol ? give any of them higher then a 5


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Watched 1999's *Big Daddy* with Adam Sandler last night. If you're a Sandler fan, and I'm not, you'll love this movie. That noted, it was an enjoyable flick. The kid stole so many scenes. It was light and airy with a slightly unbelievable plot, but it had its moments. A very young Jon Stewart had a minor role as the kids real Dad. Some genuinely warm and funny moments made it all worthwhile. Three out of five.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Red Road. 2006.

First feature film from Andrea Arnold (Oscar winner for the short Wasp, and recently directed Fish Tank). Scotland.
You won't be putting Glasgow on your list of places to visit from this view. Very grimy, dirty, and contemporary. A woman works in a security hub, watching banks of CCTV monitors that blanket Glasgow. She sees something in one of the monitors and obsession ensues. Information is doled out on a need to know basis.
Billed as a thriller, but a slow burn. Situations and outcomes seem a bit foreign, which is what I like about foreign films. The sensibilities and cultural differences, those other viewpoints, other moral viewpoints give world films a completely different vision.
Red Road is also indicative of what I like about UK films. They are very good at making small films where characters and character interaction make for great action, no explosions and whooshing sound effects necessary.

88/69 on RT. Not surprised critics liked it more than audiences, not a popcorn movie.
I gave it 4 Netflix stars.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Two documentaries, Maxed Out and Who Killed The Electric Car, both eye openers. This is one effed up society we live in right now if you ask me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Watched 1999's *Big Daddy* with Adam Sandler last night. If you're a Sandler fan, and I'm not, you'll love this movie. That noted, it was an enjoyable flick. The kid stole so many scenes. It was light and airy with a slightly unbelievable plot, but it had its moments. A very young Jon Stewart had a minor role as the kids real Dad. Some genuinely warm and funny moments made it all worthwhile. Three out of five.


Watched this tonight. 

And uh.... I'm not a fan of this movie. 
My review is 4/10


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dona83 said:


> Two documentaries, Maxed Out and Who Killed The Electric Car, both eye openers. This is one effed up society we live in right now if you ask me.


I watched Maxed Out. REALLY good documentary, and a sad take on humanity and greed. 
I give Maxed Out 8/10. Before kids go to college, they should watch this film.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Netflickers,

Sorry to interrupt, but does netflix dot ca carry Big River Man?

There's a title I have been meaning to watch.

Trailer: YouTube - Big River Man - UK Trailer (In Cinemas Sept 4 2009)


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Maegan said:


> My favorite zombie movies are:
> 
> 1. Dawn of the Dead
> 
> ...


I quite liked 28 Days Later. Though not a proper zombie flick in the sense that the victims are still alive - to me it's the only one that makes sense. Unfortunately, not available on Netflix though.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Saw a couple of very good films on Netflix over the weekend, and one I'm not sure about:

The Odessa File - classic Forsyth, and Voight got the character right down to a tee.

Primer - a real mindbender, and probably the best time-travel film out there.

The third was Funny Games - the villains in this one were easily the creepiest pair of youths on display in film in recent memory; their screen-time verged on unbearable, a testament to the actors' abilities. But the film was flawed - tried to get experimental towards the end (at one point baddy broke the fourth wall). This was completely unnecessary, as the film was an original, and up to this point, excellent psychological thriller.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> If you have Netflix, I think you have to watch this film. (Although, some might find it a little slow, if you like stories and good character movies, you'll love this)
> 
> Have liked a lot of Anthony Hopkin's performances and really liked this one. Based on a true story about a quirky, eccentric fella from New Zealand who modifies an old motorcycle called an "Indian" to be a racing bike. Story shows his adventure to the US to the Bonneville sand flats in Utah. He's an old chap like a fish out of water in the US.
> 
> *I REALLY liked this film. I give it 8.5/10.*


+1 I saw it several years ago now... a really good movie.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> If you have Netflix, I think you have to watch this film. (Although, some might find it a little slow, if you like stories and good character movies, you'll love this)
> 
> Have liked a lot of Anthony Hopkin's performances and really liked this one. Based on a true story about a quirky, eccentric fella from New Zealand who modifies an old motorcycle called an "Indian" to be a racing bike. Story shows his adventure to the US to the Bonneville sand flats in Utah. He's an old chap like a fish out of water in the US.
> 
> I REALLY liked this film. I give it 8.5/10.


I am going to make a point to watch this film. It sounds very interesting and I like AH. As an aside, should that not be Bonneville SALT flats? There was no sand last time I was there.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> I am going to make a point to watch this film. It sounds very interesting and I like AH. As an aside, should that not be *Bonneville SALT flats*? There was no sand last time I was there.


Yep. I have been there, no sand to be seen...


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

chasMac said:


> The third was Funny Games - But the film was flawed - tried to get experimental towards the end (at one point baddy broke the fourth wall). This was completely unnecessary, as the film was an original, and up to this point, excellent psychological thriller.


That is in part the point of the film, you're supposed to be taken out of the film. It's not supposed to be a narrative.
I recently watched Michael Haneke's original German version. The Roth/Watts version is a shot for shot remake. Eerily, the two youths look very similar in both versions.

You might try his other film available on Netflix if you haven't seen it- Cache, with Juliette Binoche and Daniel Auteuil.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

fellfromtree said:


> That is in part the point of the film, you're supposed to be taken out of the film. It's not supposed to be a narrative.
> I recently watched Michael Haneke's original German version. The Roth/Watts version is a shot for shot remake. Eerily, the two youths look very similar in both versions.


The little sidetrack with the television remote was so out of left field as to elicit a giant 'WTF?" and completely destroyed the mood of the film - which given the sincerity and well-crafted nature of the preceding scenes, I believe all involved tried very hard to achieve. It ought to have rested on the utter bleakness and futility that it depicted - so rare in modern thrillers. Really, Hollywood does not produce many films in which events transpire as they do in 'Funny Games', of which aspect, along with the terrifying performances made it an above par, unique foray into the genre. But the experiment failed.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

fellfromtree said:


> That is in part the point of the film, you're supposed to be taken out of the film. It's not supposed to be a narrative.
> I recently watched Michael Haneke's original German version. The Roth/Watts version is a shot for shot remake. Eerily, the two youths look very similar in both versions.
> 
> You might try his other film available on Netflix if you haven't seen it- Cache, with Juliette Binoche and Daniel Auteuil.


I wasn't crazy about 'Cache'.

Have you seen "the Piano Teacher" by Haneke?

Now that's a bleak film. But very good.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

i-rui said:


> I wasn't crazy about 'Cache'.
> 
> Have you seen "the Piano Teacher" by Haneke?
> 
> Now that's a bleak film. But very good.


I have The Piano Teacher on DVD. I didn't realize it was Haneke, but certainly makes sense now. I'd pick The Piano Teacher over the other 2.

it is difficult to discuss Funny Games without spoilers, but up to a point, the film could be a traditional narrative. Past that point, it cannot. It then becomes what it is, an illustration (of another subject).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One thing I am learning via this thread is that there are indeed some good movies on Netflix Canada. There seem to be many gems hidden among the content and this thread can only expose more of them.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Who Killed the Electric Car*



dona83 said:


> Two documentaries, Maxed Out and Who Killed The Electric Car, both eye openers. This is one effed up society we live in right now if you ask me.


I watched "Who Killed the Electric Car" tonight. 










Really, really great documentary. I give it 8.5/10. Some might think its a little too left leaning. Sometimes I watch these types of documentaries and they go a little too far. I think this documentary spends a lot of time on facts and looking at all different angles. Even if you don't agree with the assessments, there's just some neat info about the EV1 electrical GM car that I didn't know about, and how clearly General Motors went out of their way to get rid of this thing, crushing trailer after trailer after trailer of brand new cars. 

Anways, the topic can get a little political, and this is a movie review thread. Having said that, I really liked this documentary and encourage Netflix owners to watch it and judge for themselves.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Doomsday. 2008.

UK. From Neil Marshall (Dog Soldiers also available on Netflix).
Put all your dystopian & post-apocalyptic favourites away- all you need is Doomsday.
1/2 Escape From NY, 1/2 Road Warrior, 1/2 Gladiator, 1/2 Resident Evil, 1/2 Waterworld, 1/2 28 Days Later, 1/2 I Am Legend, 1/2 Children Of Men, plus 1/2 of everything else. The sum is greater than the parts. Beyond over the top, beyond thunderdome.

4 Netflix stars.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Really? I hated 'Doomsday'!

I'll trade or sell the bluray to anyone who's interested!!

lol


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I've watched a few so far; here's 2 reviews

Last week I watched *Returner*, a Japanese with English subtitles sci-fi adventure. Plot and action very much tongue in cheek. 
A pre-apocalypse story where the atypical heroine returns in time - from the future - to change history to save the earth from an alien invasion. Characters are caricatures but very well done if you can suspend belief in some of the sappy parts.
Rating 3.5 out of 5

I have Alatriste on DVD and I would recommend it, Who knew Viggo Mortensen could speak fluent Spanish! The storyline is somewhat like H. Hornblower, combining a few stories into a movie plot. Very well filmed, excellent cast. 17th Century Imperial Spanish period swashbuckler.
Rating 4 out of 5


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't mean to change this topic, but I'm disappointed in Netflix. The first two movies I searched for - ET and How to Train my Dragon - were not available.
Seems like mostly old and 2nd rate movies. Do they intend to add newer releases at some point?


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Raven said:


> Don't mean to change this topic, but I'm disappointed in Netflix. The first two movies I searched for - ET and How to Train my Dragon - were not available.
> Seems like mostly old and 2nd rate movies. Do they intend to add newer releases at some point?


Netflix is not about new releases and blockbusters. At launch, they decsribed their service as the 'bicycle' of media services, as opposed to the luxury/sports car services of video store rental and itunes.
There are other Netflix threads discussing the (lack) of content. This thread is to show what Netflix does offer .


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I watched "Who Killed the Electric Car" tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Watched it this afternoon and highly recommend it as well.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks to the recommendations in this thread, I watched The World's Fastest Indian... twice. Really enjoyed it as did my son.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Last night I suffered through "What Happens In Vegas" with the wife. Cameron Diaz and Ashton Kutcher are simply awful in this failed comedy about a drunken marriage in Vegas. While RT gave it only 28, surprisingly the audience rating is a lofty 72%. Don't waste your time on this one.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

*A Prophet* (France 2009)
*Mother* (South Korea 2009)

Two absolute gems from a pretty good and interesting stock of foreign films on Netflix. These both ended up on a lot of 'top' lists for 2010.

*A Prophet*- a stripped down Godfather II/Goodfellas, nothing but the dirt and grime. A young Arab man with no apparent guidance in his life, no education, gets six years in a French prison. He is an empty vessel, slowly filled, taking in everything that comes to him.
5 Stars. (97% on RT)

*Mother*- a protective single mother does everything she can to prove the innocence of her only child. Mystery, thriller, and more. 
5 Stars. (95% on RT)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Last night I suffered through "What Happens In Vegas" with the wife. Cameron Diaz and Ashton Kutcher are simply awful in this failed comedy about a drunken marriage in Vegas. While RT gave it only 28, surprisingly the audience rating is a lofty 72%. Don't waste your time on this one.


I'll take your word for it and thanks for the review. There are a few movies that I like Cameron Diaz in, and several times, was tempted to watch this movie, but was a bit reluctant. Think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Short Circuit*

I've been so busy lately, I haven't had much time to watch any movies. 

I did watch this movie with my kids the other day:










If you grew up in the 80's, this movie will take you back. It reaks of 80's from start to finish. 

I actually liked this movie a lot as a young teenager, and wanted to show my kids this one, who really liked it.

The movie is kind of dates now, and if you're watching it as an adult for the first time, might be a little juvenile, but the 80's throwback, the Mac Plus being used, and the whimsical robot might be kind of entertaining enough. 

Overall, I give it a 6/10, but for the kids, I'll give it a 7.5 out of 10. 

My kids still laugh every time I say the phrase, "Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper too?"


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I remember Short Circuit including such gems as "Yo Momma was a snow-blower!" and a borderline offensive performance by Fisher Stevens. (Where is he now? I remember loving him in My Science Project).

I introduced the original Tron movie to my son prior to taking him to see Tron Legacy… I thought he would get a kick out of it as much as I had as a kid.

He did, but OUCH! That was a BAD movie. My inner child is yelling at my older self. :lmao:



ehMax said:


> I've been so busy lately, I haven't had much time to watch any movies.
> 
> I did watch this movie with my kids the other day:
> 
> ...


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

There was supposed to be a Short Circuit remake in the works, don't know where it's at, IMDB says it is in production.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

FIsh Tank. (2009. UK)

Directed by Andrea Arnold (Red Road, previously mentioned, also available on Netflix). This film has received many awards including Cannes Jury Prize and BAFTA for Outstanding British Film.

Arnold uses voyeuristic themes in both Fish Tank and Red Road, along with gritty, grimy realism. With Fish Tank, the entire film is the view and viewpoint of the main character Mia, a 15 yr old with attitude and associated issues. When we are not seeing things through Mia, there is an uncomfortable feeling of watching her. I was constantly wondering if I was about to see a slow train wreck , a spectacular crash, or a miraculous recovery.

All the characters and actors are real and excellent. Pretty much everyone won or was nominated for awards. If you aren't familiar with Michael Fassbender, you will be by the time the 2012 Oscars come around, he's slated to be in a lot of upcoming releases. Katie Jarvis (Mia) is amazing as a newcomer (Arnold saw Jarvis arguing with a boyfriend on a train platform- the same station that is used in the film) who is in almost every frame of the film. Rebecca Griffiths was excellent as Mia's younger sister.

Fish Tank me makes me want to revisit Gus Van Sant's 2007 winner Paranoid Park (also available on Netflix), for a more subdued similar and opposite view.

5 Netflix Stars for me. 90/80 on RT.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Haven't had a lot of time lately to watch any good movies on Netflix, but as far as TV shows, I've found my new, all-time favourite funny TV show. I've never laughed so hard in my life.  :lmao: 










Oh man, this show is so funny. 

*One of the funniest episodes*. 

Might be a little over-the-top for some, but I can't get enough of this show.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I've been watching The IT Crowd too. Finished the second season. Only one season left, I'l have to ration the laughs.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to give a shout out to Medieval Lives, and all the M Palin shows. They are greeeatt!!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Mega-shark Vs. Giant Octopus!!!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

cap10subtext said:


> Mega-shark Vs. Giant Octopus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Haven't had a lot of time lately to watch any good movies on Netflix, but as far as TV shows, I've found my new, all-time favourite funny TV show. I've never laughed so hard in my life.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up I never heard fo the show, I will give it a look and watch an episode at lunch.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

What can I say, some of us just get IT sooner than others... 

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/46765-funniest-new-show-crowd.html


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

cap10subtext said:


> What can I say, some of us just get IT sooner than others...
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/46765-funniest-new-show-crowd.html


Ha ha... 

Well spotted. 

Just finished the final episode of Season 3. I guess there's a season 4 and 5, but alas, not on Netlix.


----------



## hackfest (May 29, 2011)

Mystery Science Theatre 3000. They're old sci-fi and fantasy movies, mocked mercilessly by a guy and two robots (it works, trust me) It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I find them hilarious, and there's about 50 episodes on netflix. If you've never seen it before, start with "Final Sacrifice", it kind of has a Canadian theme. This show is the sole reason i signed up for netflix in the first place, everything else is just a bonus...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

hackfest said:


> mystery science theatre 3000. They're old sci-fi and fantasy movies, mocked mercilessly by a guy and two robots (it works, trust me) it's not everyone's cup of tea, but i find them hilarious, and there's about 50 episodes on netflix. If you've never seen it before, start with "final sacrifice", it kind of has a canadian theme. This show is the sole reason i signed up for netflix in the first place, everything else is just a bonus...


Crowe: MITCHELL!!!!

Servo: How do you take your scotch?

Mike: By the quart.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

cap10subtext said:


> Crowe: MITCHELL!!!!
> 
> Servo: How do you take your scotch?
> 
> Mike: By the quart.


I just never understood this one. It has all its ducks in a row, yet hasn't made me laugh once. I've watched about 10 episodes and all I can keep muttering is: "Shut up so I can watch the movie, which is funnier than you guys!"

Do we need help to enjoy_ Manos: The Hands of Fate_?

I will credit them for re-discovering _Mitchell_, though.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I just never understood this one. It has all its ducks in a row, yet hasn't made me laugh once. I've watched about 10 episodes and all I can keep muttering is: "Shut up so I can watch the movie, which is funnier than you guys!"
> 
> Do we need help to enjoy_ Manos: The Hands of Fate_?
> 
> I will credit them for re-discovering _Mitchell_, though.


Have you watched the movie? They spoof "This Island Earth" and it's one of the funniest darn things I've ever seen, MST3K or otherwise.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes, I watched _Mitchell_ both with and without the commentary--I've never seen a guy down so much alcohol. Likewise _Manos _and a bunch of others, but I never watched the _This Island Eart_h release.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally caught the Human Centipede. Thought it would be better - but once you get over the icky premise, it is a very dull flick.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Is it just me or has been Netflix been adding nothing but crap to the movie selection for the last couple months? The movies that I've actually heard of (produced in the past decade) are few and far between.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

MacGuiver said:


> Is it just me or has been Netflix been adding nothing but crap to the movie selection for the last couple months? The movies that I've actually heard of (produced in the past decade) are few and far between.
> 
> Cheers
> MacGuiver


The selection of films that fall under 'New' is dishearteningly static.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

hackfest said:


> Mystery Science Theatre 3000. They're old sci-fi and fantasy movies, mocked mercilessly by a guy and two robots (it works, trust me) It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I find them hilarious, and there's about 50 episodes on netflix. If you've never seen it before, start with "Final Sacrifice", it kind of has a Canadian theme. This show is the sole reason i signed up for netflix in the first place, everything else is just a bonus...


I LOVE MST3K! I lucked out and a got a copy their entire catalog on DVD (except for maybe 3 or 4 shows), including the KTMA days. The quality is a bit iffy on some (VHS transfers from the original broadcast) but there are some gems.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

chasMac said:


> The selection of films that fall under 'New' is dishearteningly static.


I agree. When we joined up last December I recall them adding dozens of movies and looking forward to watching quite a few. The pickings have been slim for the last couple months. Hopefully they'll get a decent selection of new flicks soon.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Yes, I watched _Mitchell_ both with and without the commentary--I've never seen a guy down so much alcohol. Likewise _Manos _and a bunch of others, but I never watched the _This Island Eart_h release.


Oops, should have been more clear, Mystery Science Theatre 3000: The Movie is a full length feature and they riff off of "This Island Earth". Even people who didn't think much of the series have told me they loved the movie.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just found what I think is a real gem:

*One Week*










Especially for us Canadians.  

Basic story... Ben finds out he has cancer and could have as little as one week to live. He buys a '74 motorcycle, hops on it, and starts driving across Canada, stopping a several landmarks of "Big" items. Movie starts by asking, "What would you do if you had one day, one week, or one month to live?"

Appears to be very low budget, and at times acting and timing of scenes is a little off, but story is *GREAT*. Have to admit, this movie really brought me to tears and I just really connected with this character. There's a lot more to story and how it plays out, which I won't say anything, but this is one of my favourite movies, just because of the way it connected with me. 

I have it 9/10.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^

+1, watched this one three months back and it is a great story.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Netflix added approx 175 titles this weekend. 4-5 good ones in there.

Kolchak: The Night Stalker. 1974-75. 21 episodes. Darren McGavin was perfect for this character. 

Midnight Run. 1988. De Niro, Charles Grodin.

This film catapulted Charles Grodin into a talk show staple.
A very entertaining road movie. I couldn't help thinking how different this movie would have been (or if it would have been at all) with cell phones and laptops.
4 Netflix stars (one for nostalgia).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm a huge fan of English comedy TV and Netflix has come through in spades for me with Fawlty Towers, Keeping Up Appearances, Vicar of Dibly, Waiting For God, Yes, Minister and Black Adder to name a few. :clap:


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

SINC said:


> to name a few. :clap:


Ripping Yarns.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I love all the PBS documentaries on ancient civilizations.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Netflix has added a whole bunch of new content again and allot more recent content. Just as I was about to cancel. In movies and TV shows. For example entire 9 seasons of X-Files. For movies True Grit, 127 Hours, Black Swan.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh cool!! I didn't see X-Files on there yet...

Just watching XXX again for the 4th or 5th time.... barely paying attention now, it's just playing in the background as I surf.

I'm gonna browse to X-Files.... I wish they had a 'shuffle' feature, I'd just click that and watch X-Files for a while...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Caught a documentary yesterday that should not be missed, Cedar Creek Productions' *"Buck"*, winner of the 2011 Sundance Film Award for best documentary.

I was surprised to find it on Netflix Canada so soon, but it was thoroughly enjoyable. It details the life story of the man they call the Horse Whisperer, Buck Brannaman. Abused as a child and forced into the entertainment field by a mean-spirited father, he recounts his struggles to lead a normal and productive life.

Buck reminds me so much of Will Rogers with his folksy mannerisms and downright witty sayings. His talent with handling horses is astonishing. His view on life is a lesson for all, including some brutally frank advice he gives a woman who keeps a herd of stallions.

Some poignant comments by Robert Redford on Buck's abilities when helping him with a horse in one of his films.

If you are a horse aficionado or just have a love of animals, this film is for you. It is worth every accolade given it and should be on your must watch list, animal lover or not. It's a life lesson worth watching because as Buck himself says, "There's no wisdom worth having that isn't hard won".

BUCK - Buck Brannaman Documentary | Cedar Creek Productions, LLC


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

River Monsters 10/10 (first episode is a bit cheesy but after you realize what an angler Wade is).

Aaah Zombies! 8/10 despite (or perhaps because of) the terrible production value. Best take on the zombie genre in years...

Lesbian Vampire Killers and Doghouse both get 6/10 for shear cheesy fun but don't score higher because they almost feel like they try too hard to be Shaun of the Dead. Worth it though.

Californication 8/10, you'll need to take penicillin and a bath after watching an episode this TV series but it's writing is pretty brilliant. You have to be able to stomach Duchovny though, the whole series depends on your ability to buy into his charm.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Buck* was very enjoyable film - highly recommended.
The man has grace.

*Wild China* 6 part series is in HD ( make sure your settings are for highest ) is superb as the BBC nature programs usually are - learned a lot - fantastic scenery.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Jekyll — a 6 part BBC series starring James Nesbitt. Darkly humorous and very suspenseful. Available under TV shows. Awesome.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Luther...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






^^^Luther does a David Bowie technique^^^


BBC One Orders 3rd Season Of Idris Elba's "Luther"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I caught Shutter Island today on Netflix. More correctly I suffered through it. No wonder I dislike newer movies. It was nothing I could enjoy. Disjointed, violent, made little sense and wasn't even mildly entertaining.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> I caught Shutter Island today on Netflix. More correctly I suffered through it. No wonder I dislike newer movies. It was nothing I could enjoy. Disjointed, violent, made little sense and wasn't even mildly entertaining.


I was thinking that a little while watching it, but then I read a commentary in IMDB and started seeing some of the clues l had missed the first time, like the unenthusiastic manhunt by the guards, for example, and the symbolism of fire and water, and I discovered there was a lot more going on than I had at first realized. Martin Scorsese is no hack.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> I caught Shutter Island today on Netflix. More correctly I suffered through it. No wonder I dislike newer movies. It was nothing I could enjoy. Disjointed, violent, made little sense and wasn't even mildly entertaining.


You just didn't get it. You have to be awake to watch it with you eyes wide open.

Edit: About violence, have you seen or liked Godfather, Taxi Driver, Raging Bull, Scarface, Deer Hunter.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> You just didn't get it. You have to be awake to watch it with you eyes wide open.
> 
> Edit: About violence, have you seen or liked Godfather, Taxi Driver, Raging Bull, Scarface, Deer Hunter.


No, you don't get it, this thread is for members to comment about films they have seen. Last I checked it is not about objecting to my take on a film. You're welcome to review it yourself without reviewing my comments. Get it now?

Back on topic I also watched Joe Kidd. I'm a fan of Clint Eastwood films, but this one had escaped my attention until now. If you like dusters, this is a good ride.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> No, you don't get it, this thread is for members to comment about films they have seen. Last I checked it is not about objecting to my take on a film. You're welcome to review it yourself without reviewing my comments. *Get it now?*
> 
> Back on topic I also watched Joe Kidd. I'm a fan of Clint Eastwood films, but this one had escaped my attention until now. If you like dusters, this is a good ride.


Nope. You can't give a comment or review of a movie and not expect comment back. This is again a forum and thread open for discussion. There is a reply button here on this thread is there not? In many pages of this thread many people have given comments about what others have said.

Back on topic I watched The Walking Dead series one of the first zombie shows or movies I enjoyed watching.

Also noticed Dexter on there now, looking forward to watching that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> Nope. You can't give a comment or review of a movie and not expect comment back. This is again a forum and thread open for discussion. There is a reply button here on this thread is there not? In many pages of this thread many people have given comments about what others have said.


That may be, but not in the insulting way you did. Insinuating that I don't get it has no place in objecting to my comments. The film was not enjoyable to me, end of story. As I noted, you are free to express your opinion on the movie, just keep the personal jabs about my comments to yourself.

Here's how it should be done:



fjnmusic said:


> I was thinking that a little while watching it, but then I read a commentary in IMDB and started seeing some of the clues l had missed the first time, like the unenthusiastic manhunt by the guards, for example, and the symbolism of fire and water, and I discovered there was a lot more going on than I had at first realized. Martin Scorsese is no hack.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

What ever SINC. There was no personal jab at you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not so much a review as just an alert for UFC fans (Such as myself), lots of Canadian George St. Pierre's fights are free on Netflix now. Fights from UFC 129 (At Rogers Centre, I was there), 124, 111, and 83. 

(If you wish to discuss the UFC, please start another thread)


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Shutter Island was crap. That script would have been an automatic failure back in my 7-8th grade school days creative writing class for using the lamest plot device in history. 

Good Dick. (2007)
A first film, co-produced, written by, directed by, starring Marianna Palka (with her partner Jason Ritter).
Very small indie film. Not a Rom Com but alternately very funny and touching.

I would never have watched this except it was in the 'mind-bending' category banner. I was intrigued by the user reviews. Sold! 
Palka is the anti-Kevin Smith. Good Dick is like Clerks/Chasing Amy but from the perspective of an intelligent female rather than a pubescent boy.
Reminded me a bit of Adventureland (and Martin Starr is in both), a Notting Hill for the wrong side of the tracks. Funnier than Andrea Arnold (Fish Tank, Red Road) but with some of same gritty frankness in characters.
Comes in at around the 50% on review sites, but I thought it was a great first film.
4 Netflix Stars for me.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

fellfromtree said:


> Shutter Island was crap. That script would have been an automatic failure back in my 7-8th grade school days creative writing class for using the lamest plot device in history...


Must respectfully disagree with you there. I anticipated the fairly obvious plot twist fairly early on into the movie, even the trailers hint at it. But that's not the brilliant part (possible spoiler warning). This is not an "it was all a dream" kind of ending, but rather one that is heavily imbued with symbolism and where upon a second viewing you notice many things you missed the first time, where actual scenes as opposed to hallucinated ones take on a whole new meaning. I especially enjoyed rewatching the interviews with prison staff, knowing now what they knew at the time but could not reveal. Seriously, I think those that missed these cool insights really missed the point of the story. Not the best Moviefilm of all time, but certainly far better than some people give it credit for.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Must respectfully disagree with you there. I anticipated the fairly obvious plot twist fairly early on into the movie, even the trailers hint at it. But that's not the brilliant part (possible spoiler warning). This is not an "it was all a dream" kind of ending, but rather one that is heavily imbued with symbolism and where upon a second viewing you notice many things you missed the first time, where actual scenes as opposed to hallucinated ones take on a whole new meaning. I especially enjoyed rewatching the interviews with prison staff, knowing now what they knew at the time but could not reveal. Seriously, I think those that missed these cool insights really missed the point of the story. Not the best Moviefilm of all time, but certainly far better than some people give it credit for.


I was impressed that you took the time to explain to me some of the things you noticed that changed your mind on the film. So much so that I spent the afternoon watching it again to see if your suggestions altered my opinion of the flick. I did note as you noticed the lack of any real concern by the search party. That aside, I came away with the very same impression of a disjointed and thoroughly unenjoyable movie. I'm afraid fellfromtree's short, but descriptive statement, "Shutter Island was crap" is right on the money.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> I was impressed that you took the time to explain to me some of the things you noticed that changed your mind on the film. So much so that I spent the afternoon watching it again to see if your suggestions altered my opinion of the flick. I did note as you noticed the lack of any real concern by the search party. That aside, I came away with the very same impression of a disjointed and thoroughly unenjoyable movie. I'm afraid fellfromtree's short, but descriptive statement, "Shutter Island was crap" is right on the money.


I'm impressed you took another look. Not everybody's cup of tea, I guess. Now Rescue Me, that's the best. TV. Series. Ever. Also on Netflix.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Rescue Me, feh. DOCTOR WHO!!



My only contribution to this thread is a movie I saw on Netflix in the US but I'll bet its available in Canada as its silent and old. 










I'd seen it a loooong time ago in my youth and was amazed by it then, but I just saw it again on a recent US trip and was BLOWN AWAY with it this time, given my greater appreciation of what it must have taken to produce this. Check it out, it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I spent 3 months in bed after a surgery on my back, and feel like if I didn't have Netflix, I would have gone mad!!!

So what are come of your Netflix recommendations?

I'm a documentary lover myself.. Though I do love a good comedy or action flick... Here are some of my favs on Netflix Canada:

- The Union - Business Behind Getting High (actually a Canadian film)
- Exit through the Gift Shop
- Modify
- Generation Rx

I really could go on as I feel like in the 3 months I was in bed that I watched nearly every movie in the Netflix library, but I'll stop and let others add.

By the way, did you know Canadians can access the whole USA Netflix library, and it's super easy!! I wrote about it at the following link: http://chrisburke.ca/2011/08/14/canadians-can-access-netflix-usa/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Must respectfully disagree with you there. I anticipated the fairly obvious plot twist fairly early on into the movie, even the trailers hint at it. But that's not the brilliant part (possible spoiler warning). This is not an "it was all a dream" kind of ending, but rather one that is heavily imbued with symbolism and where upon a second viewing you notice many things you missed the first time, where actual scenes as opposed to hallucinated ones take on a whole new meaning. I especially enjoyed rewatching the interviews with prison staff, knowing now what they knew at the time but could not reveal. Seriously, I think those that missed these cool insights really missed the point of the story. Not the best Moviefilm of all time, but certainly far better than some people give it credit for.


I enjoyed Shutter Island. Sure, plot twist, I called it, blah blah blah,... But was definitely a better movie the second time around. I couldn't figure out why the "acting" was a little strange from some of the most amazing actors currently in film but there are so many subtleties that it makes for such an interesting movie when you watch it knowing what's going to happen.

But I can see why it's not everyone's cup o' squash...


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Lesbian Vampire Killers (just called Vampire Killers on Netflix). Good fun. Same duo from the UK TV series Gavin & Stacey (also on Netflix). Kind of a lower budget Simon Pegg/Nick Frost Shaun Of The Dead, campy good laughs.
3 Netflix stars.

Certified Copy- with Juliette Binoche. Automatic 3 stars just for Binoche. Directed by Abbas Kiarostami (Iranian, of the excellent Taste Of Cherry). I was surprised to see this on Netflix so soon. Critically acclaimed. I didn't buy into the possible twist or alternate scenarios, and though it a bit pretentious. I've heard a lot of discussion and review on this film, and one comment that sticks in my mind is "tries to be too clever". I wonder if it isn't clever enough. The concept is interesting, successful or not. Obvious similarity to Before Sunset/Before Sunrise. Very talky, alternating between French, English, Italian. Binoche is excellent, and the director uses protracted closeup shots throughout the film. Nice settings and cinematography.
3 Netflix Stars


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

They keep a good stock of MST3K (Mystery Science Theater 3000) films, so that keeps me happy. 

Other recent gems: The Bothersome Man, Black Swan, and Torchwood: Children of Earth (that last one is only via the US Netflix).


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Into The Abyss- 2011, Werner Herzog. Documentary.

Surprised to see this on Netlix. It just came to iTunes last week, the dvd is a new release. 

Interesting doc, half in the talking head style, with archival footage. Typical Herzog fashion although definitely biased to Herzog's own feelings on the death penalty.
The film looks back at a triple homicide in Texas 10+ years ago as one of the convicted waits his last days on death row.

3.5 Stars.


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Has Netflix expanded their library to be US sized as promised?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What promise? If you were a subscriber you would know, wouldn't you?

Back on the thread topic, 'Once Upon A Time In The West' was enjoyable last night. Henry Fonda as a villain was very different, but well done.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Netflix has been kinda sucking lately. They've barely added a recognizable popular/semipopular title in months. Its still worth having, but there seems to be no consistency in the quality of the titles they add or when they add them. There have been months in the past where they've added a fair number of good movies at once then you get a slew of month where they've just poured in a bunch of Bollywood flicks or ancient crappy movies. I still see it as a good value but I wish they'd be more consistent in the quality and timing of new releases.


----------



## Coriolis99 (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw a us Netflix account and it was amazing. What gives with the Canadian account? Makes no sense to me


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lost was just added.

What's New on Netflix Canada


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Coriolis99 said:


> I saw a us Netflix account and it was amazing. What gives with the Canadian account? Makes no sense to me


Because we are a communist country and are told what to watch and when to watch it. Didn't you know?


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

chrisburke said:


> I spent 3 months in bed after a surgery on my back, and feel like if I didn't have Netflix, I would have gone mad!!!
> 
> So what are come of your Netflix recommendations?
> 
> ...


Can you do the USA thing on the ipad? I do notice you have one but make no mention of it, just the computer and iphone.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

I am thoroughly enjoying the whole 4 seasons (I'm at 3rd now) of Mad Men. I am a graphic artist and although for me the early eighties was nothing like the Mad Men sixties, there was the hidden hooch and,"GAG!", smoking. I was not a smoker but might as well have been, clothes (yep wore suits) and hair stunk after a day at work. Miss the old school graphics stuff though, marker renderings and mounted art.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

JCCanuck said:


> Can you do the USA thing on the ipad? I do notice you have one but make no mention of it, just the computer and iphone.


Yes, you can do it in the iPad. There is a subscription of hotspot shield ($1 a month) that will allow you to use it. It's a bit buggy, but worth it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JCCanuck said:


> Can you do the USA thing on the ipad? I do notice you have one but make no mention of it, just the computer and iphone.


It's not a sure thing. I have tried numerous times to use the method chris uses, on both my iPad 2 and my iPhone, but no joy. I think my ISP, Telus, may have something to do with it.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I use UnBlock-US.com. Reliable, pretty cheap and easy to set up. And if you ever have a problem, their email customer service is pretty fast.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Margaret, will it work on more than one device; ie: my MBP, iPad 2 and iPhone all for the one monthly fee?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> Margaret, will it work on more than one device; ie: my MBP, iPad 2 and iPhone all for the one monthly fee?


I have it on my iPad and iPod touch and both work. I watch on one and surf on the other at the same time no problem.

I did notice that when I took my iPad to my son's place, I could see the US content in Netflix, but it said it was unavailable. I use cable Internet and my son is with SaskTel. We didn't investigate further so I don't know who was blocking - did Unblock-US not like the different IP address or was SaskTel blocking non Canadian content.

Unblock-US does have a trial period I think and they were very responsive to any email inquiries.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting, that's exactly what I suspect Telus does and SaskTel is likely using similar technology. That might be why VPN will not work for me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

winwintoo said:


> I use UnBlock-US.com. Reliable, pretty cheap and easy to set up. And if you ever have a problem, their email customer service is pretty fast.


Just checking this out... It's uh... pretty cool.  Is a service like this legal in Canada?

Tons more content on US Netflix over Canada. We're getting gypped!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Just checking this out... It's uh... pretty cool.  Is a service like this legal in Canada?
> 
> Tons more content on US Netflix over Canada. We're getting gypped!


Don't know if it's legal, but they're in Thornhill, give them a call and let me know 

I've watched most of the US content I'm interested in, so I'll probably drop it soon.

Seriously, if it's not legit, my apologies and feel free to delete any post where I mentioned it.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Happy People: A Year In The Taiga.
2010 Documentary. Werner Herzog/ Dmitry Vasyukov

Herzog keeps cranking them out. He narrates between the english translation, and co-directs.

This is a very simple look at the life and season cycle of a trapper in the remote north of Russia along the Yenisei River in the Taiga. You never see or hear the filmmakers, you just watch the trapper go about his daily business, explaining and philosophizing as he goes. A real version of living in a cabin in the woods.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't know if anyone has noticed this,
But you can change the quality of the streaming now.

Just noticed that I can change the data stream to high quality,
Although, On an iPad Mini, It's probably better to leave this at the basic quality.

Also if you are on a limited data plan, It might be worth lowering the data stream quality.
I only get about 60 gb's of data a month with my provider.

Low quality on my iPad Mini is about 0.3 gb's an hour.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

fellfromtree said:


> Happy People: A Year In The Taiga.
> 2010 Documentary. Werner Herzog/ Dmitry Vasyukov
> 
> Herzog keeps cranking them out. He narrates between the english translation, and co-directs.
> ...


Did you happen to see this article about a family who survived cut off from all human contact for forty years in Siberia? I think I got the link from someone here. Sonal maybe?


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> Did you happen to see this article about a family who survived cut off from all human contact for forty years in Siberia?


I read a blip about that somewhere this week, but that article was a lot more info. Excellent.
The trappers are a tad more worldly. (Also corrected my post- it is the Yenisei River in the taiga region).


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't read through all 12 pages, but if the Bones Brigade: An Autobiography hasn't been mentioned yet, it's great.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Highly recommend "House of Cards" with Kevin Spacey and a very fine supporting cast.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

SINC said:


> Margaret, will it work on more than one device; ie: my MBP, iPad 2 and iPhone all for the one monthly fee?


The answer is yes, it can. If you were to put in their DNS settings into your router (airport for example) every device that received a feed would have access.

If you connect to someone else's Internet (if your away from home) you can register your dns on the individual devices. It's an extra minute to do this. You cannot use the service in two different locations simultaneously.

A great website for new releases of all Netflix (and Hulu) country sites atMoreflicks


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

egremont said:


> Highly recommend "House of Cards" with Kevin Spacey and a very fine supporting cast.


Just finished watching. Good series.

Are there other Netflix produced series?


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> Just finished watching. Good series.
> 
> Are there other Netflix produced series?


Lilyhammer (2011– ): Lilyhammer (TV Series 2011


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> Just finished watching. Good series.
> 
> Are there other Netflix produced series?


Lilly Hammer was already produced by them, and they are currently working on new episodes of Arrested Development.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I just finished watching the BBC version of "House of Cards". 

IMHO it was far better than the American version.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

agree with winwintoo's comments regarding the BBC version of "House of Cards". 

Main reason I opt to use USA Netflix is the wonderful choices of BBC/ITV produced series. Just finished "The Last Detective" and enjoyed that one immensely. Could write a longer list but they are my personal taste and probably not of interest to anyone else. Well written and acted with good production values are the common factors that I enjoy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel

Judi Dench in a role that gets your attention with a supporting cast that matches her talent. A group of retired people, fallen on hard times migrate to India to the Best Exotic Marigold Hotel and while there learn much about themselves and life itself.

Everyone has to retire at some time and one can only hope they manage as well as this group. Entertaining, fun, funny and moving in the extreme.

Not to be missed. I give it 5 stars. You'll find it under 'new releases'. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
> 
> Judi Dench in a role that gets your attention with a supporting cast that matches her talent. A group of retired people, fallen on hard times migrate to India to the Best Exotic Marigold Hotel and while there learn much about themselves and life itself.
> 
> ...


Saw it in the theatre. Was easily worth the price of admission but I admit to being a fan of several of the stars. Even so they all seem to improve with age.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So I'm probably well behind in this, but I've just started watching "Saving Grace" with Holly Hunter. While the show is fair to average the more I watch it the more I am impressed with her acting. I've seen much of her stuff but here I think she really out does herself......the show is worth watching just to see her performance.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not sure if I've mentioned this before ( maybe on another thread ) but Netflix Canada ran a very short lived NBC series called The Book of Daniel. It was pulled because of all the controversy it caused but to me it was highly inventive and well worth the watch. It may, however, offend some.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Any advice for the best way to receive Netflix wirelessly on my TV? Is there a superior brand of Blu Ray player or should I go some other route?

I'm also guessing I should up my download. Any idea as to the size of a TV 1 hour and a 90 minute film? 

Thanks!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> Any advice for the best way to receive Netflix wirelessly on my TV? Is there a superior brand of Blu Ray player or should I go some other route?
> 
> I'm also guessing I should up my download. Any idea as to the size of a TV 1 hour and a 90 minute film?
> 
> Thanks!


You could use an Apple TV. Also any new Blu Ray player will have a netflix app. Some are better than others. I like the Apple TV because I can use Airplay to show my iPad on the screen and can play my music on it via iTunes. My vote would be for an Apple TV.

If you go onto the Netflix account settings page you can turn down or up the quality of the stream depending on your internet package.



> There are 3 settings to choose from:
> 
> •Good quality (uses up to 0.3 GB per hour)
> •Better quality (uses up to 0.7 GB per hour)
> •Best quality (uses up to 1 GB per hour, up to 2.8 GB per hour if watching HD, or up to 4.7 GB per hour if watching 3D)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FWIW, I have two Apple TVs, but I find the process of setting one up to run Netflix tiresome plus having to use two remotes, (one for the Apple TV and another to change the inputs on the TV to the Apple TV) to get there as well. I needed a new TV anyway, so I bought a 40" Samsung LED Smart TV and can now access Netflix via WIFI (and much more) with only two clicks of a single remote. Much easier access than via the Apple TV and a much better interactive screen than the Apple TV.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> FWIW, I have two Apple TVs, but I find the process of setting one up to run Netflix tiresome plus having to use two remotes, (one for the Apple TV and another to change the inputs on the TV to the Apple TV) to get there as well. I needed a new TV anyway, so I bought a 40" Samsung LED Smart TV and can now access Netflix via WIFI (and much more) with only two clicks of a single remote. Much easier access than via the Apple TV and a much better interactive screen than the Apple TV.


Sadly I recently bought a (not so smart) TV which doesn't include that wildly convenient option. 

I've also resigned myself to the too many remotes thing. Of course, my wife hasn't... 

With a Blu Ray, I would need another remote as well.

I guess it's come down to Blu Ray vs. Apple TV. As playing Blu Ray discs isn't something we do at our house, it's main function becomes redundant so this doesn't seem like a smart option. What else does Apple TV off other than being a conduit to the web?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> FWIW, I have two Apple TVs, but I find the process of setting one up to run Netflix tiresome plus having to use two remotes, (one for the Apple TV and another to change the inputs on the TV to the Apple TV) to get there as well. I needed a new TV anyway, so I bought a 40" Samsung LED Smart TV and can now access Netflix via WIFI (and much more) with only two clicks of a single remote. Much easier access than via the Apple TV and a much better interactive screen than the Apple TV.





mrjimmy said:


> Sadly I recently bought a (not so smart) TV which doesn't include that wildly convenient option.
> 
> I've also resigned myself to the too many remotes thing. Of course, my wife hasn't...
> 
> ...


I use the Logitech Harmony remote. The best univeral remote hands down and worth every penny i paid. and I have shucked all other remotes. I don't think I have ever used the actual TV remote once. You can also use your iphone or ipad to control the Apple TV, you do know that right? Apple has an app for that. 

YouTube, iTunes, rent or buy movies, tv shows, music. You should check out Apple website for Apple TV. Though right now their store page is down and it might have something to do with the WWDC keynote today.

There have been rumors that Apple could be bringing out something big in the 'TV' category this fall. But for $109 and a small little box you can't go wrong.

Apple (Canada) - Apple TV - HD iTunes content and more on your TV.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I use the Logitech Harmony remote. The best univeral remote hands down and worth every penny i paid. and I have shucked all other remotes. I don't think I have ever used the actual TV remote once. You can also use your iphone or ipad to control the Apple TV, you do know that right? Apple has an app for that.
> 
> YouTube, iTunes, rent or buy movies, tv shows, music. You should check out Apple website for Apple TV. Though right now their store page is down and it might have something to do with the WWDC keynote today.
> 
> ...


Love my Apple TV 3, couldn't live without it. Joker Eh, can you use that LH remote for the apple TV too? Also I use a remote for a HDMI 4 way splitter, would that work too on the LH remote? I don't mind the extra remotes, leaves me in complete control beejacon so that no one can operate my LED TV! But alias the Apple TV and splitter remotes are smaller than the credit card size and thickness. Couch keeps eating my remotes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

JCCanuck said:


> Love my Apple TV 3, couldn't live without it. Joker Eh, can you use that LH remote for the apple TV too? *Also I use a remote for a HDMI 4 way splitter, would that work too on the LH remote?* I don't mind the extra remotes, leaves me in complete control beejacon so that no one can operate my LED TV! But alias the Apple TV and splitter remotes are smaller than the credit card size and thickness. Couch keeps eating my remotes.


I can't speak to the Apple TV but my Harmony works with my HDMI 4 channel switch.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> Love my Apple TV 3, couldn't live without it. *Joker Eh, can you use that LH remote for the apple TV too? Also I use a remote for a HDMI 4 way splitter, would that work too on the LH remote?* I don't mind the extra remotes, leaves me in complete control beejacon so that no one can operate my LED TV! But alias the Apple TV and splitter remotes are smaller than the credit card size and thickness. Couch keeps eating my remotes.


yes you can.

But I have now changed my remote setup as I have moved all my components to the basement and now have just the TV on the wall. The Cable box, Apple TV, HDMI switch, XBOX are all now in the basement. And instead of a stereo receiver I have a soundbar under the TV.

I now use a remote and RF base station from Universal Remote Control.

RF Base Station - MRF-350i
Remote - MX-900i


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> yes you can.
> 
> But I have now changed my remote setup as I have moved all my components to the basement and now have just the TV on the wall. The Cable box, Apple TV, HDMI switch, XBOX are all now in the basement. And instead of a stereo receiver I have a soundbar under the TV.
> 
> ...


I have done almost the same thing when I got the 55" Samsung LED for the basement on the wall above fireplace (not used). Took the PS3 (ahem, me for gaming and family BR player) downstairs with the ATV3. Left of course the Samsung 42" LCD upstairs with the Bell PVR console and old xBox. Added the xBox360 (son's) with HDMI and switcher later downstairs with Bell HD console. Both TV's have the Samsung sound bars, the downstairs one is a newer version with BT which I use with iPod or iPad sometimes for music. My house is small so I don't really need the full blown surround system. Bar works great and makes wiring simple and neat. I'm checking out the RF station and remote you had mention now and wow they ain't cheap.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> I have done almost the same thing when I got the 55" Samsung LED for the basement on the wall above fireplace (not used). Took the PS3 (ahem, me for gaming and family BR player) downstairs with the ATV3. Left of course the Samsung 42" LCD upstairs with the Bell PVR console and old xBox. Added the xBox360 (son's) with HDMI and switcher later downstairs with Bell HD console. Both TV's have the Samsung sound bars, the downstairs one is a newer version with BT which I use with iPod or iPad sometimes for music. My house is small so I don't really need the full blown surround system. Bar works great and makes wiring simple and neat. I'm checking out the RF station and remote you had mention now and wow they ain't cheap.


Yeah tell me about it. And you have to be an installer to get the software as well and to program it as it is not user friendly but the possibilities are endless in what you can control. Are close friend of mine is an installer and set me up with it all.

I went with the Sonos Playbar for sound as I can add the wireless sub if I need it but don't think so as the sound that comes out of it is awesome.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Yeah tell me about it. And you have to be an installer to get the software as well and to program it as it is not user friendly but the possibilities are endless in what you can control. Are close friend of mine is an installer and set me up with it all.
> 
> I went with the Sonos Playbar for sound as I can add the wireless sub if I need it but don't think so as the sound that comes out of it is awesome.


Thanks for the info Joke Eh, have you looked into universal remotes on iPhones etc.? I've seen two so far that require an IR device of sort, "new kinetic" and "roomie remote" are two I've seen so far. Have no idea how these apps/devices fair.
The Sonos Playbar looks very impressive, will keep that in mind for my next purchases . I have the wireless sub and just love it, I need the extra bass for those explosions and shakes from the crashes.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JCCanuck said:


> Thanks for the info Joke Eh, have you looked into universal remotes on iPhones etc.? I've seen two so far that require an IR device of sort, "new kinetic" and "roomie remote" are two I've seen so far. Have no idea how these apps/devices fair.
> The Sonos Playbar looks very impressive, will keep that in mind for my next purchases . I have the wireless sub and just love it, I need the extra bass for those explosions and shakes from the crashes.


I thought about the using iPhone or iPad for remote and it doesn't do it for me as I need something tactile to touch knowing which button my finger is on. And which if i call comes in and i need to mute the tv. turn it on find app then wait for it to load, just doesn't work, for me anyways.


----------

